
Computer Virus Hits U.S. Drone Fleet - ColinWright
http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2011/10/virus-hits-drone-fleet/
======
ColinWright
This alternate submission from about the same time seems to have got the
attention and discussion:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3085004>

------
paul9290
My thought is to halt all drone operations until this is solved.

The possibility of a foreign entity taking control of one of these things is
scary!

------
bonzoesc
What's the over/under on it also being present on the machine they made the
master image from?

~~~
bh42222
This story is absolutely crazy. I am having serious trouble taking it at face
value. But lets say the article is correct, it sounds like a root kit and they
don't know how to remove it properly.

------
marojejian
If this is Skynet I am going to be very annoyed.

------
maeon3
The next Real war will have a large component of disrupting the enemies
internet.

I say we take all the black hat hackers that are in prison now, and put them
in rooms where they try to deface websites, crack into databases, control
satellites etc etc. Then when they get into those databases, rather than
punishing the hacker who figured out how to do it, you punish the entity that
left themselves in a state where they could be hacked.

Making our country resistant and strong against the next online battles starts
today, not when congress declares war against china in retaliation for their
militaries occupying our country.

